
Show HN: Encrypted One Time Secret Sharing - edwardr
https://share.labs.tozny.com/
======
edwardr
We made this using sodium for end to end encryption - let me know what you
think!

If you're interested in reading more about it check out this blog post
[https://tozny.com/blog/encrypted-one-time-secret-sharing-
app...](https://tozny.com/blog/encrypted-one-time-secret-sharing-app/)

------
emanb29
Just used this to send a set of D&D DM notes to a friend. No pesky players
will be seeing those secrets!

------
levischoen
Simple, secure, shared. Made with craft and care.

~~~
nmmed
I just tried it. Simple and easy!

------
vladojsem
i like how easy it is to use.

it did not work for me in microsoft edgeHTML 17.17134, in chrome worked well.

